# lip balm - shelf life



## sebee

I was talking to a cosmetics vendor yesterday, and she said that all natural lip balms without any preservatives have a shelf life of only about 3 months. 

I cant imagine what would go bad from in the lip balm I've made in the past which consisted of only beeswax and almond oil, and peppermint oil (recipe from "beekeeping for dummies"). 

Has anyone heard of this before? Or know why this might be the case?

Thanks.


----------



## Merlyn Votaw

I can't imagine what could go wrong with Beeswax in 3 months. Sounds like he was trying to sell what he has


----------



## beenovice

Wax is obviously not a problem.....as I understand oils go bad after some time ...


----------



## berkshire bee

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought the added purpose of adding vitamin e was to help preserve. I've never seen my lip balm go bad, even after many months. My wife will sometimes take 6-8 months to go through a tube


----------



## GaSteve

Almond oil like most all oils including cooking oils will get strong and eventually rancid over time. I think the Vitamin E extends that time quite a bit.


----------



## sebee

Thanks for the replies. I did a quick search and it appears correct that vitamin E does act as a preservative for the oil. Now I know.


----------



## Jeff McGuire

I have some of my lip balms that are over 2 years old have vitamin E and they are still just as good as day one. Don't worry too much.

Jeff


----------

